# Poly Isles, Tiger Point, and other areas



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I am looking to promote my business in this less than desirable economy and will offer a select few members an unbelievable opportunity. If you have thought of Architectural or landscape lighting in the past but put it off for whatever reason, this is your chance. I will design and install an outdoor lighting system for the marketing opportunity in Gulf Breeze and Navarre area neighborhoods. I will be selective of the properties simply because of the cost of this special. If you live in the in the Gulf Breeze / Navarre area and have often thought of outdoor lighting please give me a call or PM me. Whether you want to do your home, landscape, deck, gazebo, pergola, pier or boathouse it doesn't matter. Please, only call if you are seriously interested. 



Steve

850-982-6910

[email protected]


----------



## Deep Jiggin (Apr 14, 2008)

This guy does awesome work.:clap


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you Deep Jiggin!:bowdown


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been interested in your concepts and certainly have an application. I live on Perdido Key...is that out of your range? If not come on over and lets talk.....


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Perdido Key is certainly in my range. Send me a PM with your address and a contact # and I'll call you before I head that way.


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to thank all of you who have called and sent PM's. PFF members have been a pleasure to work with, and I look forward to meeting some of you for the first time. Thanks again for your interest and I will see you soon.


----------

